# 50% Coupon for Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer-$10.99



## Inkbirdbbq

Hi friend,hope all is well with you!
Sorry the code is invalid because of the short of stock,I'll share this good news as soon as the code is available again.
Here is the 10% off discount code if you still need it: W2TQHFIV
Or PM me for a special discount for another bbq thermometer.

Bless

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Perfect Gift from Inkbird

 If you don't have an Instant Read thermometer, Offer a special 50% savings code here. (U.S only)
*Less than $11* can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
Please reply this post,will PM you the code

*Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!


----------



## DanMcG

I'd like a coupon code, thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DanMcG said:


> I'd like a coupon code, thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## plj

That looks like a nice unit, please send me the coupon code. thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow my Christmas wish coming true coupon please. Thanks

Warren


----------



## zwiller

Coupon please.  THANK YOU!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

I’ll take the code please. Need a new thermometer. Thanks.


----------



## Slow42

That‘s a very nice gesture. Not interested in a coupon but have Merry Christmas!


----------



## SmokinAl

Great price!
You guys are the best!
Al


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

plj said:


> That looks like a nice unit, please send me the coupon code. thanks


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow my Christmas wish coming true coupon please. Thanks
> 
> Warren


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

zwiller said:


> Coupon please.  THANK YOU!


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hawaiianbrian said:


> I’ll take the code please. Need a new thermometer. Thanks.


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Slow42 said:


> That‘s a very nice gesture. Not interested in a coupon but have Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokinAl said:


> Great price!
> You guys are the best!
> Al


Thank you. Hope you are well this Holiday season.

Miya


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the coupon and have a great Holiday season.

Warren


----------



## kiet

I would like one for myself and a friend if possible please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

kiet said:


> I would like one for myself and a friend if possible please!


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Tdowlin61

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. (Original was $49.99)
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261


Awesome offer.   I can use one.  Thanks


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Just got mine in the mail. If my currant thermometer wasn’t already in the pork butt on my Webber for half a cook I’d swap. But I can’t wait to use this, Bluetooth to my phone and rechargeable. I’ll leave a review once I use it but so far quality looks anazing


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Tdowlin61 said:


> Awesome offer.   I can use one.  Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## dj mishima

I am interested.


----------



## steiny1

I would be interested also.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Just got mine in the mail. If my currant thermometer wasn’t already in the pork butt on my Webber for half a cook I’d swap. But I can’t wait to use this, Bluetooth to my phone and rechargeable. I’ll leave a review once I use it but so far quality looks anazing


Awesome!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dj mishima said:


> I am interested.


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

steiny1 said:


> I would be interested also.


PM sent.


----------



## Cantcook

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. (Original was $49.99)
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261


If still available, I would like the code.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Cantcook said:


> If still available, I would like the code.


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## brookskb

I am interested in the code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

brookskb said:


> I am interested in the code


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## StJamesG8

Merry Christmas, is the code still available?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

StJamesG8 said:


> Merry Christmas, is the code still available?


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Gonzo01

Please and thank you.


----------



## Whistle

I would like a coupon please.


----------



## georgia smoker

I would appreciate a coupon.


----------



## relm

I would like the coupon code if still available


----------



## petewoody

If offer is still open, I would like a coupon. Thanks


----------



## Shoffman

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. (Original was $49.99)
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261


Hopefully I'm not too late?  I've been eyeing the Inkbirds for awhile now.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Gonzo01 said:


> Please and thank you.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Whistle said:


> I would like a coupon please.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

georgia smoker said:


> I would appreciate a coupon.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

relm said:


> I would like the coupon code if still available


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

petewoody said:


> If offer is still open, I would like a coupon. Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Shoffman said:


> Hopefully I'm not too late?  I've been eyeing the Inkbirds for awhile now.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## msm210

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. (Original was $49.99)
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261


New to this forum; would love to have a coupon to take advantage of this offer.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpan

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. (Original was $49.99)
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261


Would love a coupon code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

msm210 said:


> New to this forum; would love to have a coupon to take advantage of this offer.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Cheesetoast

I would like a code if still available.  Happy new year mate.


----------



## Teal101

I would like a coupon code please, thanks.


----------



## pushok2018

Me too!!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Teal101 said:


> I would like a coupon code please, thanks.


Hi friend,which product you are interested in?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pushok2018 said:


> Me too!!!!


Hi friend,which product you are interested in?


----------



## mosparky

If it not too late, I'd like a coupon for the soux vide cooker.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mosparky said:


> If it not too late, I'd like a coupon for the soux vide cooker.


Hi friend, PM sent.


----------



## Teal101

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,which product you are interested in?


The 4 probe thermometer. Thanks!


----------



## msm210

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> 1. We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. *(Original was $49.99)*
> 
> 2. *50% OFF DISCOUNT*  for *WIFI Sous Vide Cookers*. This wifi immersion circulator will free you and cook everywhere,you can share the device with family or friends on App, no limit for multi people connect.  ONLY half price *$39.50* can get the *original was $79* awesome product
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post. Please comment below which product you are interested in.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261
> 
> View attachment 425417


I would like a coupon for the 4 probe BBQ thermometer


Inkbirdbbq said:


> Christmas gift from Inkbird
> 
> 1. We want to offer the special discount for Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer,*150 feet Bluetooth range, rechargeable battery, the battery can last 40-60 hours once fully recharged, magnet, high and low alarm, temperature graph.* *$24.99* can get a decent bbq thermometer. *(Original was $49.99)*
> 
> 2. *50% OFF DISCOUNT*  for *WIFI Sous Vide Cookers*. This wifi immersion circulator will free you and cook everywhere,you can share the device with family or friends on App, no limit for multi people connect.  ONLY half price *$39.50* can get the *original was $79* awesome product
> 
> *Rules:* We will PM the 50% coupon code to friend who reply this post. Please comment below which product you are interested in.
> *Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 424261
> 
> View attachment 425417


I would like a coupon for the 4 probe BBQ thermometer.

Thanks!


----------



## pushok2018

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,which product you are interested in?


Thank you for asking! My bad I forgot to mentioned that... I am interested in Souse Vide device....


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Teal101 said:


> The 4 probe thermometer. Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

msm210 said:


> I would like a coupon for the 4 probe BBQ thermometer
> 
> I would like a coupon for the 4 probe BBQ thermometer.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for asking! My bad I forgot to mentioned that... I am interested in Souse Vide device....


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Danno44

Any chance on the sous vide unit code? Thanks!


----------



## mosparky

Thank You very much. Just ordered it. Might be awhile before it gets used but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## IamSb1

Coupon code please, and thanks


----------



## pushok2018

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,PM sent


Thank  you, inkbirdbbq! This is much appreciated.  Just ordered it...  Happy new year!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Danno44 said:


> Any chance on the sous vide unit code? Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

IamSb1 said:


> Coupon code please, and thanks


Hi,which product you are interested in?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pushok2018 said:


> Thank  you, inkbirdbbq! This is much appreciated.  Just ordered it...  Happy new year!


Happy New Year!


----------



## udaman

is the coupon still avaiible for the sous vide and is does it work on amazon.ca
Thx


----------



## mkvrgs

If I could snag a coupon for both, that would be awesome!


----------



## IamSb1

Ink bird probe coupon please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mkvrgs said:


> If I could snag a coupon for both, that would be awesome!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

udaman said:


> is the coupon still avaiible for the sous vide and is does it work on amazon.ca
> Thx


Hi there,thanks for contacting.Has 20% off code for it on amazon.ca,do you need it?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

IamSb1 said:


> Ink bird probe coupon please!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## udaman

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi there,thanks for contacting.Has 20% off code for it on amazon.ca,do you need it?


yes . or can i get it from amazon.com   either way will work for me  . i have a US address also. Thx


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

udaman said:


> yes . or can i get it from amazon.com   either way will work for me  . i have a US address also. Thx


Yes, you can. But I'm not sure how much the shipping. Will PM you the code.


----------



## udaman

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Yes, you can. But I'm not sure how much the shipping. Will PM you the code.


thx


----------



## Gantonucci

Happy  new year! 
Hope i'm not too late :-) 
Need to purchase new thermometer, coupon code would be awesome.

Looking at the IBBQ or IBT, recommendations are welcome :-) 

Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Gantonucci said:


> Happy  new year!
> Hope i'm not too late :-)
> Need to purchase new thermometer, coupon code would be awesome.
> 
> Looking at the IBBQ or IBT, recommendations are welcome :-)
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## mike1ranger

Just saw this as I was researching meat thermometers. would love to try it at this price. Thanks!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Would def. take advantage of this offer, but have a couple other cheap probes already.


----------



## Steve H

I would like the 50% off coupon on the SV if possible.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mike1ranger said:


> Just saw this as I was researching meat thermometers. would love to try it at this price. Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Glock9x19

Would definitely be interested in both the SV and probe if codes still available.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Glock9x19 said:


> Would definitely be interested in both the SV and probe if codes still available.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Cisco726

I’d be interested in a code for the sv and probe as well! Thank you!!


----------



## jasinil2006

If still available, I’d like a coupon. I am in the market for a new BBQ thermometer!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Cisco726 said:


> I’d be interested in a code for the sv and probe as well! Thank you!!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jasinil2006 said:


> If still available, I’d like a coupon. I am in the market for a new BBQ thermometer!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Would be interested in the SV if still available!  Thanks for what you all do for this forum!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Would be interested in the SV if still available!  Thanks for what you all do for this forum!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Cisco726

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,PM sent


Thank you very much!!


----------



## jaytee99

If still available I would love the code for the thermometer! Thanks.


----------



## cdnwildsmoker

I’m also interested in the code please!! Thanks!


----------



## Jj102

I’d like the Sous vide code if still available. Thanks


----------



## DiabeticKripple

I’ll take the 4 probe discount code please.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jaytee99 said:


> If still available I would love the code for the thermometer! Thanks.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

cdnwildsmoker said:


> I’m also interested in the code please!! Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jj102 said:


> I’d like the Sous vide code if still available. Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Craig Ward

Would love the 50% off the Sous Vide, Canadian Amazon if possible. If not I can order to my US Address.


----------



## JaVi

I would love the 50% off code for the thermometer.  If each code is unique, can you send me two - I want to buy the same one for me and my uncle.  Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Craig Ward said:


> Would love the 50% off the Sous Vide, Canadian Amazon if possible. If not I can order to my US Address.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JaVi said:


> I would love the 50% off code for the thermometer.  If each code is unique, can you send me two - I want to buy the same one for me and my uncle.  Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## atistang

I would like a coupon code for the thermometer please.


----------



## jon4rd

I would like a coupon code for the thermometer as well please. Thank you!


----------



## Bradm60

I would like a coupon code for the thermometer please, if it’s still available. Thnx.


----------



## adidasno21

Hi guys, I'd like a coupon code for the thermometer. I'm new to the forum, and have dabled hap hazardly in smoking ... but getting ready to get more serious. Thanks.


----------



## atistang

Inkbirdbbq
 Are you still giving out coupon codes? If not can you please request this thread to be closed and unstickied


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

adidasno21 said:


> Hi guys, I'd like a coupon code for the thermometer. I'm new to the forum, and have dabled hap hazardly in smoking ... but getting ready to get more serious. Thanks.


Hi friend,I've got back to you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

atistang said:


> I would like a coupon code for the thermometer please.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jon4rd said:


> I would like a coupon code for the thermometer as well please. Thank you!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Bradm60 said:


> I would like a coupon code for the thermometer please, if it’s still available. Thnx.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## kenfain

This sounds like a good deal. If it's still open, I'd like the code for the thermometer please.


----------



## Ricardo's

i would like a coupon code for the Thermometer if its still available. Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

kenfain said:


> This sounds like a good deal. If it's still open, I'd like the code for the thermometer please.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Ricardo's said:


> i would like a coupon code for the Thermometer if its still available. Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Roseand

Unless you have a similiar promotion for the waterproof version I didn't see, I would love a coupon code for one of these!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Roseand said:


> Unless you have a similiar promotion for the waterproof version I didn't see, I would love a coupon code for one of these!


Hi friend,sorry,There is no 50% code for waterproof version at present.


----------



## Pursang

If this is still valid, I would like a code. Thanks


----------



## Inscrutable

FWIW, I have this and LOVE it.  At some point would like the waterproof version, and a wi-fi version if created.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Inscrutable said:


> FWIW, I have this and LOVE it.  At some point would like the waterproof version, and a wi-fi version if created.


Hi friend,There is no 50% code for waterproof version at present.  If interested,please send me a msg for another discount.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Pursang said:


> If this is still valid, I would like a code. Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## 72_chevy

If this is still valid, I would like a code. 
Anything for the IHT-1P ?

Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

72_chevy said:


> If this is still valid, I would like a code.
> Anything for the IHT-1P ?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,thanks for contacting.There isn't have a code for IHP-1P. Only has the 15% off code for it.
Are you still need the code for 4 probe?


----------



## 72_chevy

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,thanks for contacting.There isn't have a code for IHP-1P. Only has the 15% off code for it.
> Are you still need the code for 4 probe?


Yes, needing code for both types, the handheld and the 4 probe - thanks!


----------



## bulldog504

I would like the coupon code if it’s still available please


----------



## misterfinch

Hi, I would like a coupon for the the following please...

Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer

Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

72_chevy said:


> Yes, needing code for both types, the handheld and the 4 probe - thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bulldog504 said:


> I would like the coupon code if it’s still available please


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

misterfinch said:


> Hi, I would like a coupon for the the following please...
> 
> Inkbird 4probe Bluetooth bbq Thermometer
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

If you don't have an Instant Read thermometer, Offer a special 50% savings code here. (U.S only)
Less than $11 can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
Perfect gift for family and friends!!

Please reply this post,will PM you the code


----------



## indaswamp

I'd like one...thanks!


----------



## indaswamp

Inkbirdbbq said:


> If you don't have an Instant Read thermometer, Offer a special 50% savings code here. (U.S only)
> Less than $11 can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
> Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends!!
> 
> Please reply this post,will PM you the code


Yes, I would like one.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

indaswamp said:


> I'd like one...thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Less than $11 can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
Perfect gift for family and friends!!


----------



## RichGTS

I would like one - Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

RichGTS said:


> I would like one - Thank you


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## johnewalleye

Inkbirdbbq said:


> If you don't have an Instant Read thermometer, Offer a special 50% savings code here. (U.S only)
> Less than $11 can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
> Perfect gift for family and friends!!
> 
> Please reply this post,will PM you the code


I would like one. Thank You


----------



## sawhorseray

I'd like a coupon please. Thank you. RAY


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

johnewalleye said:


> I would like one. Thank You


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sawhorseray said:


> I'd like a coupon please. Thank you. RAY


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I would like a coupon


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I would like a coupon


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## fireman6x9

My Maverick ET-733 went out on me. Looking for a new product, can I get a coupon please?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

fireman6x9 said:


> My Maverick ET-733 went out on me. Looking for a new product, can I get a coupon please?


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Anyway I can get another one. Looking to get one for my brother


----------



## saxlylong

Hi, if you still have coupons, I would like one please.  Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Anyway I can get another one. Looking to get one for my brother


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

saxlylong said:


> Hi, if you still have coupons, I would like one please.  Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## mwoc

Hi - my instant read thermo just broke so would love to get another one.  Would love a coupon too please.


----------



## 72_chevy

I would love to have a code, I love mine and would love to give as a gift!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Joatman

Please....Would love to have the code too. Thanks in advance


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mwoc said:


> Hi - my instant read thermo just broke so would love to get another one.  Would love a coupon too please.


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

72_chevy said:


> I would love to have a code, I love mine and would love to give as a gift!!  Thanks so much!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Joatman said:


> Please....Would love to have the code too. Thanks in advance


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## zaibas

i'd love a coupon as well
thank you :)


----------



## GATOR240

I would like a coupon please, if they are still available. 
Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GATOR240 said:


> I would like a coupon please, if they are still available.
> Thank you


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

zaibas said:


> i'd love a coupon as well
> thank you :)


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## DoneWright

Yes, me three please! Thank you for keeping this offer going through these crazy times.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DoneWright said:


> Yes, me three please! Thank you for keeping this offer going through these crazy times.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## dmattinson

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Less than $11 can get a waterproof with 3 seconds readout,calibration and accurate.
> Perfect gift for family and friends!!


I'd love a discount code for this - big fan of previous InkBird controllers I have used for home brewing in the past!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dmattinson said:


> I'd love a discount code for this - big fan of previous InkBird controllers I have used for home brewing in the past!


Sorry friend,the 50% coupon is not available,I edited the post the week before last. Please understand. Here is the 10% off code we offer at present : W2TQHFIV 
If you need a special discount pls PM me.


----------



## Craig Ward

Please make a Canadian amazon code!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Craig Ward said:


> Please make a Canadian amazon code!


Hi friend,here is the discount code for Canadian site.
10% off code : *ZFSSHYXJ*  for the instant read meat thermometer with calibration https://amzn.to/2K6f9NV


----------



## slater

ready to order...


----------



## sparkar701

hey wondering if I can get the code and where to buy. Looking for insta read. Thanks


----------



## MrMeat1975

Could I please get the code?  Looking to order a new thermometer.

Thx!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

slater said:


> ready to order...


Sorry friend,the 50% coupon is not available,I edited the post a long time ago.
Please understand.
Here is the 10% off code we offer at present : W2TQHFIV
Here is the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sparkar701 said:


> hey wondering if I can get the code and where to buy. Looking for insta read. Thanks


Sorry friend,the 50% coupon is not available,I edited the post a long time ago.
Please understand.
Here is the 10% off code we offer at present : W2TQHFIV
Here is the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

MrMeat1975 said:


> Could I please get the code?  Looking to order a new thermometer.
> 
> Thx!


Sorry friend,
Due to the special period,the 50% coupon is not available,I edited the post a long time ago.
Please understand.
Here is the 10% off code we offer at present : W2TQHFIV 
Here is the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8


----------



## pineywoods

This Inkbird promotion has ended and commenting has been turned off. If you want a great thermometer or any of the other great products from Inkbird you can read more about them in this section, order them from Amazon, or contact them via a Private Message..


----------

